# Pad or mitt



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Been using mitts for some time now but really tempted by a pad, what do people prefer


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Auto Finesse Mitt 

Cheers 
David


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

I like pads that can hold ALOT of water but I just ordered a Meguires lamb wool mitt.

Will have to see how well made it is, quality is becoming ever rarer


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Mitt, tried the Adam's pad twice, straight back to mitt.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Both.

I use a pad for the bulk of the car but revert to a mitt to do the lower areas such as sills, bumpers and arches. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I use a pad but do quite like to a mitt. Not that I'm indecisive ha ha


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

I prefer washing a car with a mitt and not being afraid that i might drop it on the ground.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Pad everytime, i prefer the ability to just grab and go so to speak, tried mitts and was using them like a pad so swapped over.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Pad for me, I have a few mitts but prefer the pad’s


----------



## Dunney (Jul 24, 2017)

Mitt - feel like pads are too easy to drop (or maybe that's just for me)!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You need another option for me as I use a brush! :doublesho

Not any old brush mind you but a Griot's Boars' Hair Brush. 

Until you've used one you won't appreciate how good they are. Expensive, yes, but the least marring of any wash media I have ever used. Any dirt particles go up the soft flagged bristles in use and release when dunked in the wash bucket. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Pad, well Microfiber Madness Incredisponge or Incredipad, for me. I've never got on with mitts much prefer something I can grip.


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Definitely a mitt for me, I feel like you put uneven pressure onto the paint at the points of your thumbs and fingers where you are gripping the pad tightly.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Pad for me. Been using the Klin microfibre mitt and its excellent


----------



## ChrisJM (May 3, 2017)

Always used mitts, but changed to a Dooka Osha pad 6 months ago and will never use a mitt again, find it much easier to work with a pad easier to rinse as you don't need to take it off to rinse it properly


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Smanderson117 said:


> Definitely a mitt for me, I feel like you put uneven pressure onto the paint at the points of your thumbs and fingers where you are gripping the pad tightly.


Easy solution, don't grip the pad tightly then :thumb:

Seriously though, you don't need to employ the old death grip with a good pad, no more pressure is required than with a mitt.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Mitt but just got a dooka pad to try.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*In2Detailing*

Unbranded versions but still look very good quality at a lower price

Pad
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thick-Kor...UAAOSwVlVaBNR6

Mitt
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Microfibr...oAAOSwA3dYdeek

Thicker Mitt
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extra-Thi...16.m2516.l5255


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong (Jan 15, 2016)

Dooka Pads for me everytime!....IMHO nothing comes close to the Osha pads..........Microfibre madness pad for the lower sills and wheel arches...


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> Easy solution, don't grip the pad tightly then :thumb:
> 
> Seriously though, you don't need to employ the old death grip with a good pad, no more pressure is required than with a mitt.


This is true but then I feel like I'm going to drop it :lol:

That's just me personally like I say


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Mitt for me for reasons stated previously :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Euro Car Parts*

WOW if these are anyware near as good then :tumbleweed:

https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...MI_oWNoYKU2AIVpp3tCh0hqQDnEAQYAyABEgI3dvD_BwE

https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...MI_oWNoYKU2AIVpp3tCh0hqQDnEAQYASABEgKlcPD_BwE


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Rian said:


> WOW if these are anyware near as good then :tumbleweed:
> 
> https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...MI_oWNoYKU2AIVpp3tCh0hqQDnEAQYAyABEgI3dvD_BwE
> 
> https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...MI_oWNoYKU2AIVpp3tCh0hqQDnEAQYASABEgKlcPD_BwE


Both awful and shed wool EVERYWHERE! get the meguiars one, its about £8 atm at ECP.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Scotie said:


> Both awful and shed wool EVERYWHERE! get the meguiars one, its about £8 atm at ECP.


Thanks for the feedback, I almost reserved 2 also :thumb:

I've got the Megs one and the pile inst very deep compared with the noodle style of mitt or sponge.

I like the look of the ones from In2detailing they look good quality.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Mitt every time, to clumsy to not drop a pad, and it will happen with a clean bucket before the first panel:wall:
And I love the fact that you can dunk it and let the water push the dirt out from the inside.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Carpro Merino Wool mitt found the Adams pad hold too much debris despite a good wash afterwards and using a pet hair brush


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Have been using the microfiber madness incredimitt for a good while now, cant see me rushing back to wool mitts anytime soon.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Carpro Merino Wool mitt


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

love a pad dooka pad for me


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

microfibre madness mitt


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I've got a Microfibre madness mitt but fancy trying a pad next. For those worried about dropping, how many sponges did you drop before you moved onto mitts? If you dropped a few then fair enough, if you didn't drop any then why not try it.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Pad for paint, mitt with fingers for wheels depending on how open the design is. 

If you are going to buy a mitt, get one that is double sided and without a thumb, otherwise you can’t flip it over and you can’t use it on either hand. Some people just don’t like having their hand inside a soggy bit of sheep, some do, no judgements. :doublesho


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Use a mitt currently but will go for a pad next time I think


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Microfibre Madness Incredipad for the main areas.

Hengsong soft wash mitt for the grimey areas (sills, lower bumpers etc).


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I voted mitt, I've got a dooka pad but only used it a couple of times as I felt that I was going to drop it.


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

Voted mitt, been a fan of the Meguiars super thick microfibre one for a long while now, I don't think I could change to a pad, I'd be scared of dropping it.


----------



## Klasu81 (Dec 2, 2009)

I use Microfiber Madness Incredimitt like a pad, just fold the wristband inside and it's a pad. Much easier to hang to dry from the wristband.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Klasu81 said:


> I use Microfiber Madness Incredimitt like a pad, just fold the wristband inside and it's a pad. Much easier to hang to dry from the wristband.


This is what I do, but I do fancy trying something a little softer, the incredimitt doesn't feel that soft to me, may go back to the Meguiars Wool mit.


----------



## Jantsu1 (May 14, 2008)

Used mitts several years like pads 
So pads.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I prefer a mitt. Find I don't drop it 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## loumswift (Jul 22, 2017)

mitt works for me less chance of dropping


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a dooka pad and an incredimitt and always reach for the mitt can’t get along with the pad.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Big Red Sponge


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I use the in2detailing big wash pad it's almost identical to the incredipad XL by microfiber madness

But costs alot less, it's still top quality korean fiber

Super thick possibly thicker that the incredipad great quality,

And just under 12 quid delivered as opposed to nearly 20 quid for the incredipad without delivery






























Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks like the fear of dropping a pad on the floor is winning this vote at the moment :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

TonyHill said:


> Looks like the fear of dropping a pad on the floor is winning this vote at the moment :thumb:


That is true it seams, its funny as in the 5 years of driving I think i,ve dropped my mitt more that my pad, either trying to get it on my hand to quickly and dropping it or not using it as a mitt and because their is less to hold on it dropping, a few times the mitt has been so saturated and heavy with water its slid right of my hand :tumbleweed:

I use a big pad for top half and mitts for lower half and wheels

I don't think their is a right or wrong answer its mainly preference I guess.

If we all operated in the same way their would be no new ideas so this diversity can only be a good thing


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Dooka pad for me is my favourite. For things that are less important I use the microfibre madness mit but as a pad.


----------



## PAV331 (Jul 1, 2017)

Mitt for me, much more ‘feel’ with it.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Been using mitts for ages as a few years back there was no choice but recently got a Microfibre Incredipad and its so much better. Holds more wash solution which you can squeeze onto the panel as you go. Still use my mitt for the mucky lower areas though.


----------



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm quite shocked at the results TBH. I really don't like pads. Always feel like I'm going to drop it, it's always slower going getting in around the mirrors / more intricate parts and you can't regulate the pressure on your panels as well as a mitt (e.g with a pad you always have to have a certain amount of pressure on a vertical panel like a door, where as with a mitt you can have as little pressure on there as you like.)

Had a Dooka, just didn't like it, have an Incredimitt now, suits me perfect,


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Im currently using a meguairs lambswool mitt but its starting to fail so will try this instead, exactly what Im looking for, thanks!



Rian said:


> I use the in2detailing big wash pad it's almost identical to the incredipad XL by microfiber madness
> 
> But costs alot less, it's still top quality korean fiber
> 
> ...


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Johnr32 said:


> Im currently using a meguairs lambswool mitt but its starting to fail so will try this instead, exactly what Im looking for, thanks!


Its worth the money, In2Detailing also do a washmit but the pad is great

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thick-Korean-Microfibre-Blue-Wash-Pad-Double-Sided-/263311536275


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Never dropped a mitt or a pad. Have an Incredimitt and an Incredisponge, both great.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Myself, I prefer the Incredisponge as it can be gripped better than a pad.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Never dropped a mitt or a pad. Have an Incredimitt and an Incredisponge, both great.


You will now!! Sods law


----------

